# Interior Opinions Please!



## JDGTO (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi all,
New to this forum and I was wondering if you all can offer your opinions.

I have a 65 Tempest that I am making into a daily driver. The red interior is decent for now except for the carpet. Somewhere down the line I may get new interior and I would change to black. Therfore, I was considering getting black carpet now, so I would not have to change later. How do you think the black carpet would look with the Metallic Red seats and door panels. Also, the original headliner was white, but it is gone. I would like to install a black headliner as well. End result would be black carpet, black headliner, black dash, black/chrome console with red seats and red doorpanels. Kick panels could be either color as I need to paint them. This car will have many mods and originality is not a concern. Let me know what you all think. Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Me? I've seen and owned a bunch of black interior Pontiacs. I think 7 out of 9 GTO's had a black gut. Very common. I've always loved but never owned a red interior car. My vote is to keep the red interior and not change it to --gulp--black. Look at a sharp original or restored red interior and it'll sell you, unless you hate red. Black is common, and very hot in the summer or in warm climates.


----------



## JDGTO (Aug 9, 2012)

*Agree somewhat*

Yeah, I think the red looks great in a white car, or red car, or even silver car. However, I don't plan on any of those colors for the exterior. Probabaly end up with some sort of blue.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

keep it red.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Paint it silver and keep it red.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree about black being hot, and commonly found, all that ----- but I also don't think black carpet would look bad with red interior, especially since you want to change it later.

All that really matters anyway is if YOU like it.

What color is the exterior?

Bear


----------



## JDGTO (Aug 9, 2012)

The exterior was originally a burgundy code"N". However, I think it will end up blue. Thanks for answering the question about how it would look and not about what you would do.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

KEEP it RED!!!!!! I recently saw a 64 GTO that had a blue paint job with a red gut...looked great! ( cover of last months High Performance Pontiac)....IMHO...Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. A dark blue car with a red gut can be a knockout. That said, Burgundy is one of the cleanest, coolest looking colors for an early A body, IMO.....I would keep it. But, like the other, more gracious gents said, it is indeed your car, and you need to do what you will be happy with when you look at it every day!!


----------

